# Exterior Chrome Moldings - Vinyl Wrapping



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi everyone, I’m new here and new to Vinyl wrapping. I’m planning on covering all exterior chrome of my 2018 Tiguan R-Line. What I would to know if they remove chrome moldings first and apply the vinyl wrap or should I just apply as is? It’s looks better finish with the edges if you remove the parts from the SUV but It would be faster and easier if you apply it right on. Anyone here tried to do this? Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I had mine professionally done because I didn’t want to mess it up. When they did mine they removed the trim first. If you are comfortable doing it yourself you will probably get better results. It looks clean. For big coverage areas I just used plastidip to cover and it turned out great.


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

*Vinyl Wrapping...*

Thanks for your advice. I'm planning on doing it myself but want to do it the right way on spare time.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Another vote for the Dip. If you're not dead set on using vinyl, applying PlastiDip to the trim is probably going to be a much easier task, especially if you're after a flat or matte black finish. Mask near the trim, spray 5-6 coats, peel off your masking and the overspray area, done. No finicky wrinkles, no razor blades near your car, no heat guns.

Just a thought.


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

Ok thanks. I will let you know if I decided to do this option.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

The only area I had professionaly wrapped was the chrome window trim because it would be too messy with plastidip because of the rubber right next to it. However the front grill, back emblem, the side door trim and the roof rack are all easily plastidipped. Super cheap and if you mess up or dont like the result you just peel it off. I always like to finish up with the satinizer plastidip to make it not look like plastic. 


Vinyl wrapped window trim









Plastidipped emblem black with satinizer 


















Side door Trim plastidipped with black and satinizer










Rear emblem plastidipped


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

Looks good! I’m planning on doing the same thing. A combination of wrap and plastidip. I watching some techniques in YouTube videos and found some cool ideas. My Tig is also white and with the contrast of black trims, it will look sharp. Thanks for sharing your photos. I will let you know if I made progress.


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

As of now, I starting wrapping the front bottom chrome trims with chili red vinyl. The rest of all chrome will be wrap in black.


----------

